# Measuring guides



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you measure the ring sizes? Built a rod with a wild guide setup years ago and want to copy it. Can't find my book that I wrote all the specs down in. Can't remember the guide sizes either.
Thanks in advance,
redhorse9902


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

take your calipers and measure the outside of the ceramic insert and that is your guide size


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats what I thought. This one has the wire frame guides. thanks again,
redhorse9902


----------

